# swirl of butter



## Teafrog

To make an omelette, you first have to *swirl* a little oil or butter around the frying pan.

My attempt:
Pour faire une omelette, il faut d’abord faire tourner/remuer de l’huile ou du beurre dans la poêle (à frire).

What would be the best way to translate “to swirl” in this context?


For your info, here are a few other options for the words:
1. To cause to move with a twisting or whirling motion.
2. To form into or arrange in a spiral, whorl, or twist (a swirl of cream on top of chocolate).
3 To be arranged in a spiral, whorl, or twist.
4 A whirling or eddying motion or mass: a swirl of white water.
5 Something, such as a curl of hair, that coils, twists, or whirls.
6 Whirling confusion or disorder: "high-pressure farce built around the swirl of mistaken identities" (Jay Carr).

Thanks


----------



## geve

Teafrog said:


> To make an omelette, you first have to *swirl* a little oil or butter around the frying pan.


Hmm, in this case I think I wouldn't translate oil or butter. I would simply say *graisser la poêle*.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Dans ce cas là, peut-être tapisser de beurre le fond de la poêle ?

Edit: ah oui, graisser, Gève... je devrais éviter les sujets de cuisine...


----------



## Teafrog

OK, graisser la poêle…
mais d'abord si on veut faire "tourbillonner” (? C’est le mot que je cherche) le beurre, cela se dit comment en Français? Si qcq mets juste du beurre dans la poêle et attend qu’il fonde sans rien faire d’autre, il pourrait brûler, et pour empêcher cela, you have to make it swirl around so it melts evenly.
To swirl = ?


----------



## geve

Teafrog said:


> OK, graisser la poêle…
> mais d'abord si on veut faire "tourbillonner” (? C’est le mot que je cherche) le beurre, cela se dit comment en Français? Si qcq mets juste du beurre dans la poêle et attend qu’il fonde sans rien faire d’autre, il pourrait brûler, et pour empêcher cela, you have to make it swirl around so it melts evenly.
> To swirl = ?


Euh... _tapisser la poêle_ ?  Non, ça ne marche pas. _Faire tourner le beurre_... 
Mais tout le monde sait qu'il faut "swirler" le beurre, enfin ! Pourquoi le préciser ?  
Peut-être _étaler _ou _répartir le beurre dans la poêle_ ?


----------



## Teafrog

La raison de ma question venait du mot “swish”, utilisé dans le contexte d’un liquide. En essayant d’expliquer le terme à quelqu’un j’ai utilisé le mot “swirl”, et ça à fait boule-de-neige sur ce fil.

Après avoir réfléchi à cette question un peu plus, il me semble que le terme pour “swirl some butter” est, en effet, tourner ou remuer du beurre dans la poêle. Le plus amusant est que j’ai vérifié, en début de soirée, la question avec un ami qui est cuisinier. Il préfère la phrase “to swish some butter in a pan” plutôt que “ to swirl …”.

Avant de fermer ce fil pour de bon, comment pourrai-ton décrire la forme de ça, ça, ça ou ça (all swirls!) "Des spirales"? "Spirals" is slightly different, imo, from "swirls" in English. 

Quelqu’un d’autre m’a proposé “faire revenir … dans une poêle” mais je traduirai cela par “to brown … in a pan”, à mon avis.

Merci pour vos idées là-dessus.

Donc, j’en reviens au terme “swish” pour un liquide, dans l’autre fils…


----------



## geve

Teafrog said:


> Avant de fermer ce fil pour de bon, comment pourrai-ton décrire la forme de ça, ça, ça ou ça (all swirls!) "Des spirales"? "Spirals" is slightly different, imo, from "swirls" in English.


Ce qui me vient en premier à l'esprit est en effet _spirale_ ou _tourbillon_.
J'imagine bien "un tourbillon chocolaté" sur le menu d'un restaurant par exemple. Mais on ne dirait pas "faire tourbillonner le beurre dans la poêle"...
Par contre, ça m'évoque irrésistiblement une crotte meringuée.


----------



## Lezert

je dirais "_enduire_" de beurre ou d'huile


----------



## tourne

beurrer en spirales tourbillonnantes et huiler en maeltröms crépitants..


----------



## Teafrog

geve said:


> Ce qui me vient en premier à l'esprit est en effet _spirale_ ou _tourbillon_.


Noted, thanks. We have a 'famous' chocolate company (Cadbury) who  have  patented their 'swirl logo' found on one of their products. "un tourbillon chocolaté"  > I like that (in more ways than one) 



Lezert said:


> je dirais "_enduire_" de beurre ou d'huile


I forgot about that one. It works also for sandwiches and the like. Un bon mot passe-partout. 



geve said:


> Hmm, in this case I think I wouldn't translate oil or butter. I would simply say *graisser la poêle*.


"enduire de beurre" ou "graisser la poêle". Brilliant! That's exactly what I was looking for 


tourne said:


> beurrer en spirales tourbillonnantes et huiler en maeltröms crépitants..


Gordon Bennet!

Thank you all for your assistance


----------



## Papa Tango

moi je dirai simplement "beurrer la poêle" ! ca me semble tout à fait explicite...


----------



## Mezzofanti

Ne vous reposez pas sur vos lauriers les cuisiners-linguistes. Ce fil est riche mais il n'a pas résolu le problème. _Swirl the butter around the pan_ donne le *geste* _et_ l'*effet.  *Les traductions offertes, en revanche, donnent _soit_ l'effet (ex. _enduire_) soit le geste (ex. _faire faire des spirales_) soit, dans le cas de la suggestion de Geve, conjugue les deux au prix de s'attirer des cris de _Gordon Bennet_ !

Allez, aucune idée qui donne avec élégance et concision _et_ le geste _et_ l'effet ?


----------



## tourne

merci Teafrog pour ce Gordon Bennet dont j' ignorais l' existence...

plus simplement pourquoi ne pas dire :

beurrer en spirale

on peut même préciser : en partant du centre ou en partant des bords !!

idem pour huiler...


----------



## geve

Mezzofanti said:


> Allez, aucune idée qui donne avec élégance et concision _et_ le geste _et_ l'effet ?


Les gens sont exigeants de nos jours...  

Bon, voici ma nouvelle proposition : _Assurez-vous de graisser la poêle de façon homogène en répartissant le beurre/l'huile à l'aide d'une spatule par un mouvement tournoyant en partant du centre._

Ah pardon, j'avais pas lu "concision" ! ...


----------



## tourne

peut-on moins appétissant qu' une spirale graisseuse dextrogyre ? (sans parler de la lévogyre !!)


----------



## cocolyon

Bonjour,
"Faire revenir"  (du beurre) est le terme utilisé généralement.


----------



## Mezzofanti

> "Faire revenir" (du beurre) est le terme utilisé généralement.


 
Certes...mais cela correspond à l'anglais "_melt_ some butter".  Ici nous essayons de traduire le texte d'un auteur qui a choisi exprès un verbe qui n'est pas "généralement utilisé" en ce contexte, mais qui est bien plus imagé.  Voilà le problème.


----------



## Teafrog

Hi guys 
Since you lot are happy to chew the cud a bit more (I was resigned, and reasonably happy with the results so far…), here goes:
Z'êtes près?



geve said:


> Bon, voici ma nouvelle proposition : _Assurez-vous de graisser la poêle de façon homogène en répartissant le beurre/l'huile à l'aide d'une spatule par un mouvement tournoyant en partant du centre._
> Ah pardon, j'avais pas lu "concision" ! ...


Super, mais la beauté de "swirl a pat of butter in a pan" est qu'il ne faut pas de spatule! Tout ce fait avec poignet, qui aide le beurre à "swirler" 



cocolyon said:


> Bonjour,
> "Faire revenir"  (du beurre) est le terme utilisé généralement.


Mmh, not sure. I understand “revenir” as to brown quickly something in oil or butter(meat, etc.) or to to quickly fry meats or vegetables in hot fat to warm them through. 



tourne said:


> peut-on moins appétissant qu' une spirale graisseuse dextrogyre ? (sans parler de la lévogyre !!)


Qué? 
Je n'ai pas pigé du tout. Peux tu m'expliquer tout ça? (je suis dans le cirage le plus complet - in fact, I'm swirling in it! > ça me donne le tournis). 



Mezzofanti said:


> Certes...mais cela correspond à l'anglais "_melt_ some butter".  Ici nous essayons de traduire le texte d'un auteur qui a choisi exprès un verbe qui n'est pas "généralement utilisé" en ce contexte, mais qui est bien plus imagé.  Voilà le problème.


Precisely. J'ai vérifié avec 2 cuistot (pardon, "chefs") qui m'ont dit qu'ils se servent de ce terme régulièrement en GB. C'est en effet l'image que j'aimerai bien avoir. M'enfin, si il n'y en a pas en français je n'en ferai pas un drame!


----------



## Cath.S.

Chers camarades,
nous ne sommes pas censés traduire des mots ni même des images, mais du sens.
Que cherche à exprimer l'auteur en écrivant _swirl _?
À mon avis, qu'il ne faut surtout pas que le beurre brunisse, que la matière grasse brûle.

Ma proposition :
_Pour faire une omelette, il faut d'abord graisser la poële avec un peu de beurre ou d'huile, en remuant fréquemment pour éviter que la matière grasse ne brûle._

Zut à la concision. 

Autre optionon :
_Il est partitchuliéthement înmportant dé r'muer tout l'temps lé nièr beurre [beurre noir] dans la peile._
Source http://www.societe-jersiaise.org/geraint/jerriais/jannes_fermiers.html


----------



## eveb

Faites fondre le beurre en spirale dans la poële d'un tour de poignet.


----------



## Mezzofanti

> Faites fondre le beurre en spirale dans la poële d'un tour de poignet.


C'est le meilleur jusqu'ici.  Peut-on se dispenser de "en spirale", compte tenu que le geste de poignet est évident et les spirales se feront toutes seules ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Puis-je souligner que l'on ne fait pas fondre l'huile ?


----------



## tourne

oui teafrog voilà l'explication et peut être la fin de nos efforts :

lévogyre: lat. _laevus_, gauche + _gyrare_, tourner, qui tourne vers la gauche, dans le sens anti-horaire.

dextrogyre : lat. _dexter_, droite + _gyrare_, tourner, qui tourne vers la droite, dans le sens horaire.

ex : Extrayez les escargots de leur coquille _levogyre_ et jetez les dans une poêle où vous aurez d'abord tournicoter un peu de beurre.

Le verbe tournicoter existe, (dictionnaire petit Robert : tourner,tourniquer),
il pourrait donner par extension un tournicoton.

je propose donc :  a swirl of butter = un tournicoton de beurre


----------



## Teafrog

"Un tournicoton de beurre", c’est très joli comme image pour un “swirl of butter” (qui est un nom). Ca ne marcherait pas en anglais.

Ce que je cherche à savoir, en fait, c’est la traduction, ou du moins l’équivalent, de “to swirl” (le verbe). Je me suis servi (vite fait) comme exemple de “to swirl butter in a pan” pour illustrer le geste et l’effet. J’aurai pu dire/demander aussi “to swirl water in a bucket”. To swirl à d’autres significations, mais c’est le verbe dans un contexte d’un liquide (ou d’une matière liquide) qui m’intéresse (post #6). Le tout est issu de "to swish" (aussi lié à un contexte de liquide).

> Tourbillionner, spiraler, étaler, répartir, enduire, beurrer en spirale, faire fondre en spirale < J’ai noté le tout. 

Sorry if I didn’t make myself crystal clear to start with. I fail to remember, occasionally, that what is obvious to one is unclear to another…
Having said this, I was extremely interested in the translation and variations of “to grease a pan by swirling with butter”, “to melt butter by swirling it” = “to swirl a pan with butter”: to cover the pan with butter by swirling it first (after it has melted quickly, not browned or burnt, of course…”).
For your info, the verb “to swirl” can also be followed by “around” (to accentuate the imagery, I guess): to swirl around.

Thanks a bunch for your ideas, guys ‘n’ dolls


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hello

On utilise en cuisine "tapisser", pour tapisser un moule de beurre (cru, pas cuit).
Ce verbe ne donne pas l'idée du mouvement - que j'assimile à celui que l'on fait lorsqu'on répartit la pâte à crèpe dans une poêle - mais montre que l'on répartit l'huile sur toute la surface de la poêle.

P.S. tournicoton est très mignon et me rappelle beaucoup de bons souvenirs ...


----------



## Teafrog

Punky Zoé said:


> Hello
> 
> On utilise en cuisine "tapisser", pour tapisser un moule de beurre (cru, pas cuit).
> Ce verbe ne donne pas l'idée du mouvement - que j'assimile à celui que l'on fait lorsqu'on répartit la pâte à crèpe dans une poêle - mais montre que l'on répartit l'huile sur toute la surface de la poêle.
> 
> P.S. tournicoton est très mignon et me rappelle beaucoup de bons souvenirs ...


Ça évoque de bon souvenir (lointain) pour moi aussi. Donc, comment dirais tu “I’m swirling the pancake batter around the pan”? (no spatula, please…)

Tapisser (badigeonner / napper ?) serais “to cover with” ou “spread” (I guess).


----------



## eveb

In France, we have an expression for that kind of discussion: couper les cheveux en huit.......

Sometimes, it's better to admit there isn't the right expression that fits in.......

Tournicoti,Tournicoton...........that was "the manège enchanté"


----------



## Teafrog

> In France, we have an expression for that kind of discussion: couper les cheveux en huit.......


Shouldn't this be "couper les cheveux en quatre" or is this 'inflation'?



> Sometimes, it's better to admit there isn't the right expression that fits in.......


Have a look at post #10 (end sentence)  and my opening words in post #18



> Tournicoti,Tournicoton...........that was "the manège enchanté"


Yes, well spotted. It started in post #23, several other posts were deleted or edited as they mentioned "le manège enchanté" in reference to post #23.

I was more than happy to admit defeat or accepting close alternatives as I came to the conclusion that, indeed, the French language doesn't have an exact/close translation for this (same applies to "swish"!).

Thank you for your contribution eveb


----------



## eveb

You're welcome Teafrog


----------



## pieanne

Napper la poêle de beurre (huile) en la faisant tourner?


----------



## geve

Teafrog said:


> Super, mais la beauté de "swirl a pat of butter in a pan" est qu'il ne faut pas de spatule! Tout ce fait avec poignet, qui aide le beurre à "swirler"


Eh bien, je suis contente de m'être trompée car je n'avais pas compris ça !
Dans ce cas, je dirais - dans la lignée des dernières suggestions - quelque chose comme "faire tourner la poêle pour [faire fondre le beurre]/[répartir l'huile] de façon homogène".


----------

